# .strandberg* Singularity announced, full specs + $1250 price tag



## Zinter (Jan 20, 2016)

https://strandbergguitars.com/per-nilsson-signature-the-singularity/

Any guesses on where these are produced? 

"Slim EndurNeck" sounds great to me for the neck, must be CNC'd so maybe WMI is doing this. 

$1250 for a strandberg though, Ola is really going for new markets. I think it's great news, plus a true temperament guitar for under 2k?


----------



## rifftrauma (Jan 20, 2016)

Zinter said:


> Any guesses on where these are produced?



Yea that's what I was wondering as well.


----------



## narad (Jan 20, 2016)

It definitely does have an endurneck.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2016)

Wait, $1250? I'm assuming these are going to get the Rasmus treatmant and will be made in China or something? Or will it still be Korean like the OS?


----------



## technomancer (Jan 20, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, $1250? I'm assuming these are going to get the Rasmus treatmant and will be made in China or something? Or will it still be Korean like the OS?



Yeah at that price point these pretty much have to be MIC


----------



## Zinter (Jan 20, 2016)

It seems a stretch for WMI to make these, I guess they aren't multiscale so theres spots where money is saved.


----------



## Brandonparty (Jan 20, 2016)

^^ Also non-chambered. If they are half decent, these should sell well!


----------



## remus1710 (Jan 20, 2016)

i really want to know where are they made?


----------



## ThePIGI King (Jan 20, 2016)

Zinter said:


> plus a true temperament guitar for under 2k?


EDIT: Derp - reading am hard. Sorry guys.

But yeah, that is really cool. Is it front or rear wired? Cause I feel like taking the guard off would improve it immensely.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> It doesn't have TT bro



It's an option for $2000


----------



## Vairish (Jan 20, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> It doesn't have TT bro



You can get it with TT for $1995.

Edit: Beaten


----------



## StevenC (Jan 20, 2016)

ThePIGI King said:


> EDIT: Derp - reading am hard. Sorry guys.
> 
> But yeah, that is really cool. Is it front or rear wired? Cause I feel like taking the guard off would improve it immensely.



It's front wired.


----------



## Zinter (Jan 20, 2016)

StevenC said:


> It's front wired.



I kind of like that, I thought about adding 2 mini toggles for coil split/parallel/series for each pup on my boden but opted not to modify the wood in case I sell it later. You could just get a new pickguard cut / make one which is nice. You have to like the strat vibe of it though


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 20, 2016)

OEM humbuckers, rosewood fretboards, basswood body, standard fret material except for the 1st fret - easy to see where they got the costs down. Smart move.

Then you get a swirled body and original strandy hardware for $1250? Jesus. Thats an incredible deal.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 20, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Wait, $1250? I'm assuming these are going to get the Rasmus treatmant and will be made in China or something? Or will it still be Korean like the OS?



As someone named Rasmus (Sumsar inversed) I am very interested in learning what the hell the "Rasmus treatment" is??????+??

Also: I guess that in some months time there will be a ".strandberg* Singulariy - let the mods begin" thread 

So lets start: What you would mod on this?
I would say pickups (duh!) and another kind of volume knob, and that be pretty much it? But I guess some people will refinish them and maybe mod the pickguard away

Also also: The brigde is a ".strandberg* EGS Rev 5 Fixed Bridge & String Locks" Does this still mean that they are still made of alumium, or is this some kind of "floyd rose special" made of zink of something like that?

EDIT: Also also also: It also comes in a SOLID red finish.


----------



## jvms (Jan 20, 2016)

Am I the only one who thinks it looks cheap as ....? Rosewood on the pic is damn dry and something looks weird with that finish? Also wanting to know what is this EGS Rev 5. It would be a shame if it was like a cheaper version of the original hardware.


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 20, 2016)

jvms said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it looks cheap as ....? Rosewood on the pic is damn dry and something looks weird with that finish? Also wanting to know what is this EGS Rev 5. It would be a shame if it was like a cheaper version of the original hardware.



I'm with you


----------



## Djentliman (Jan 20, 2016)

I would grab this in red, and get a custom cream pickgaurd (or maybe some cool desgin) without the single coil. I would also move the volume a little further away and replace the knobs with something different.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 20, 2016)

Rev 5 means revision 5. It has a screw to hold the string saddle in place when changing strings. It's the same hardware that will appear on MtM, Custom Shop, Boden J and presumably the next batch of Boden OS. Here's the video:



I'll probably just put bright red pickups in mine.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2016)

jvms said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it looks cheap as ....? Rosewood on the pic is damn dry and something looks weird with that finish? Also wanting to know what is this EGS Rev 5. It would be a shame if it was like a cheaper version of the original hardware.



Breaking News: budget version of a super-expensive guitar doesn't look as nice as the super-expensive guitar. More at 11.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 20, 2016)

More like: 

News C&nt: "We now go live to our reporter Dick Dickson who is standing outside the NAMM convention center in Anaheim. Dick, has there been any more information about why the cheap CoreaBerg look less nice that the Swedish custom shop?"

Dick: "No the NAMM first opens tomorrow so I am just standing here outside looking like a dick, but I will be on the lookout for either mr Ola Strandberg or his corean counterpart mr Ola Coreaberg and try and get a comment"

News c&nt: "Thank you for that report Dick, you brought NO new information to the subject at all, dickhead!"


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 20, 2016)

jvms said:


> Am I the only one who thinks it looks cheap as ....? Rosewood on the pic is damn dry and something looks weird with that finish? Also wanting to know what is this EGS Rev 5. It would be a shame if it was like a cheaper version of the original hardware.



The rosewood is probably that shade.

You do understand the concept of budget guitars against custom builds and high end guitars right? The hardware isnt exactly on the cheap side of things to manufacture and the guitar appears to be whittled away down to the bare necessities to get the guitar at the cheapest price point into the hands of guys that actually cant afford the OS/MtM models.

The complainers in this thread are the equivalent of people bitching that J Craft Ibanez guitars cost more than the premium guitars. Dont like it? Get in line for a custom one. Can't afford it? Look for cheaper guitars - this one wasnt made for you.


----------



## jvms (Jan 20, 2016)

I'm comparing this to othe OS's I've seen, as US$1995 is certainly the OS price range. I've never seen an OS with a rosewood board that dry and with a paintjob that looked like that. It just looks cheap compared to other Strandbergs in that price range. What's the big deal in pointing that out? BTW, never compared it to MTMs or Custom Shops either.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 20, 2016)

jvms said:


> I'm comparing this to othe OS's I've seen, as US$1995 is certainly the OS price range. I've never seen an OS with a rosewood board that dry and with a paintjob that looked like that. It just looks cheap compared to other Strandbergs in that price range. What's the big deal in pointing that out? BTW, never compared it to MTMs or Custom Shops either.



Hmm... I wonder what an OS with TT frets would cost?

Of course, without TT frets, this guitar is hundreds of dollars cheaper than an OS.


----------



## jvms (Jan 20, 2016)

StevenC said:


> Hmm... I wonder what an OS with TT frets would cost?
> 
> Of course, without TT frets, this guitar is hundreds of dollars cheaper than an OS.



And that is justifiable by it not having SS frets, figured maple tops and the pickups are probably cheap. They have downgraded materials to make it cheaper, but saddly, it seems that the fingerboard and the finish are not as nice as the other OS. Just look at the pics, you can't deny that they are nowhere near the other models. I was thinking about getting one, but now that is scaring me.


----------



## oracles (Jan 20, 2016)

Who's doing the swirls for these?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 20, 2016)

These are Made in China, I was actually kind of excited when I saw it but that turned me off of it.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 20, 2016)

Jonathan20022 said:


> These are Made in China, I was actually kind of excited when I saw it but that turned me off of it.



Do you have a source on that? I haven't been able to find it.


----------



## narad (Jan 20, 2016)

And if you get a source, can you find out if the swirls are done in China? These look way better than the livewire swirls to me - I wouldn't rule out having an OS / CS one done that way.


----------



## celticelk (Jan 20, 2016)

I was really hoping that "Singularity" might mean a single-cutaway Strandberg. No such luck. =\


----------



## big_aug (Jan 20, 2016)

$1200 for MIC and $2000 for MIK. Strandberg are the most overpriced guitars out there. Don't get me wrong, they are nice. However, other brands are putting out Korean made guitars with similar specs (minus multiscale) and equal/better quality for a lot less money. I know price is based on what people will pay, but damn if they aren't gouging. $1200 gets you badass MIK guitars and even some really nice USA guitars. $2000 gets you into really nice territory.

Cool guitars. Ridiculous prices.


----------



## narad (Jan 20, 2016)

big_aug said:


> Don't get me wrong, they are nice. However, other brands are putting out Korean made guitars with similar specs (minus multiscale) *and equal/better quality for a lot less money*. I know price is based on what people will pay, but damn if they aren't gouging.



You know this from personal experience, or just riffing on country of origin? Any other decent headless ergo guitar for $1200?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 20, 2016)

Kasey W. who works for Strandberg told me.


----------



## JamesM (Jan 20, 2016)

"The rosewood looks dry (implying it's cheap)."

I laugh every time I read this. Because it's light you assume it's dry? Have you ever seen or worked with rosewood? Based on the variety of a natural product, they come in all shades. The implication that lighter rosewood is immediately of lesser quality is always laughable to me.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 20, 2016)

Don't people buy those Chinese Dingwalls and Nolly sigs?


----------



## Jonathan20022 (Jan 20, 2016)

I mean a lot of stuff comes out of China, I wouldn't buy something from there unless it was enough of a steal where I could cover the costs of any possible fretwork and repair.


----------



## MoshJosh (Jan 20, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> As someone named Rasmus (Sumsar inversed) I am very interested in learning what the hell the "Rasmus treatment" is??????+??
> 
> Also: I guess that in some months time there will be a ".strandberg* Singulariy - let the mods begin" thread
> 
> ...



I assume he is referring to the import Suhr guitars branded Rasmus, that were made in China.


----------



## rewihendrix (Jan 20, 2016)

big_aug said:


> $1200 for MIC and $2000 for MIK. Strandberg are the most overpriced guitars out there. Don't get me wrong, they are nice. However, other brands are putting out Korean made guitars with similar specs (minus multiscale) and equal/better quality for a lot less money. I know price is based on what people will pay, but damn if they aren't gouging. $1200 gets you badass MIK guitars and even some really nice USA guitars. $2000 gets you into really nice territory.
> 
> Cool guitars. Ridiculous prices.



It's not all about "quality" though. You pay for design. There are very few brands out there with the ergonomic and aesthetic appeal of the boden. It's one of the very few headless guitars that doesn't look like it's missing something.

With that said I don't see the point of this new model. Too many compromises on the original vision. The pickguard ruins the aesthetic appeal, nickel frets is a compromise on the modern approach, lack of fanned frets etc etc. The OS is not that much more expensive and just visually looks way nicer.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2016)

MoshJosh said:


> I assume he is referring to the import Suhr guitars branded Rasmus, that were made in China.



Yup, and they were around the same price range ($1000 - $1300.) 

They used the same woods and hardware as Suhr, and had final setup in Suhr's plant. 

If these are anything like that, they'll use all the same materials as a Strandberg, but will be made in China with final setup wherever.


----------



## Sumsar (Jan 20, 2016)

Haha okay, weird.

About the final setup: TT is a swedish company, and I believe they do all the fretting themselves as it requires special tools and skills, and would probably be a pain to try and teach some chinise or korean factory to do. Atleast thats what I have heard, so the TT guitars will probably be setup in sweden, and I guess the guitars for EU will be set up in sweden and the US will be setup by the same place / guy who do the QC on the OS stuff.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 20, 2016)

Sumsar said:


> Haha okay, weird.
> 
> About the final setup: TT is a swedish company, and I believe they do all the fretting themselves as it requires special tools and skills, and would probably be a pain to try and teach some chinise or korean factory to do. Atleast thats what I have heard, so the TT guitars will probably be setup in sweden, and I guess the guitars for EU will be set up in sweden and the US will be setup by the same place / guy who do the QC on the OS stuff.



Youre probably right about the TT guitars getting done in Sweden. I am attempting to imagine a budget chinese factory attempting TT frets and the vision I have is pretty sad. Its not like you could just bring a TT guitar to anyone to have it worked on either - its gotta be perfect the first time around.


----------



## Thorerges (Jan 20, 2016)

Looks sick. What it like setting up one of these? As difficult as a floyd rose or akin to a fixed bridge?


----------



## Silence2-38554 (Jan 20, 2016)

Thorerges said:


> Looks sick. What it like setting up one of these? As difficult as a floyd rose or akin to a fixed bridge?



Way easier than both i'd say. Simplicity is the name of the game.


----------



## big_aug (Jan 20, 2016)

narad said:


> You know this from personal experience, or just riffing on country of origin? Any other decent headless ergo guitar for $1200?



I bought a brand new Boden OS 7 a few months back. It was nice. It was light and comfortable to play. Other guitars are just as comfortable. Not as light though. Being light and headless doesn't make a guitar cost $2000 for an import. If it were any other brand like Jackson, Ibanez, Schecter, or whatever people would crucify them for charging $2k on an import. 

Strandberg is gouging. Headless is "in" and there aren't any competitors. The prices are just crazy, but people buy them anyway (myself included). Its mostly hype. I can't blame them for gouging. Make that money while your guitars are the hot topic. 

Ive had many Korean made guitars that were on par with the Strandbergs. Schecters primarily. They run about $1k-1.2k and have very nice specs. They just have headdtocks and aren't multiscsle. Those aren't worth $800-$1000.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 20, 2016)

> Headless is "in" and there aren't any competitors


Carvin says hi.


----------



## curlyvice (Jan 20, 2016)

I agree with the sentiment that the guitar certainly looks "cheap". I will say, however, that it has nothing to do with the lighter rosewood fretboard. My JP6 , which is not a cheap looking axe, has a rather light board.

The look of cheapness, at least IMO, comes from the paint job, pickguard, and the red volume knob and pickup selector switch tip. 

It's cool that they're offering products at different price points but I'm going to keep saving for an OS and I feel like most people will do the same.


----------



## Action (Jan 20, 2016)

My interest in strandbergs is for: the neck and headlessness, the fanned frets (altho i find some their fans to be too short), and the natural wood look, be it plain or stained. So this ruins it for me.

It's not the materials, it's the colors and style, that make this look strange to me. Like someone swirled and stuck cheap pickguard/knobs on a strandy. I'd probably think it was very sharp if it didn't have the red thing going. Just picturing it in flat black makes it more attractive to me.

Despite how I feel, *if* these have the same kind of QC and fretwork as the others, I think the price is fair.


----------



## A-Branger (Jan 20, 2016)

big_aug said:


> $1200 for MIC and $2000 for MIK. Strandberg are the most overpriced guitars out there. Don't get me wrong, they are nice. However, other brands are putting out Korean made guitars with similar specs (minus multiscale) and equal/better quality for a lot less money. I know price is based on what people will pay, but damn if they aren't gouging. $1200 gets you badass MIK guitars and even some really nice USA guitars. $2000 gets you into really nice territory.
> 
> Cool guitars. Ridiculous prices.



although I agree on a high price for "boutique" or "custom" or limited runs or wahtever, I dont see how this guitar is soo pricey for a factory run like you said.

specially when you take into account the construction and shape of the guitar compared to others. Its the most "simple" guitar with less matterials

yes, the design is awesome, but once the design is done, its done. Manufacturing this guitar shouldnt cost that much money compared to other brands. It uses less materials, not only the lack of headstock (no break angle, no scarf joints = less material to waste to make a neck ) but the body of the guitar is pretty small too

in top of that, the guitar is pretty "square", no arch top, a pretty straight forward easy design for a CNC machine to do. Once the CNC is done, jsut need some sanding and done. There is nothing fancy or complicated on this body design to fabricate, and I bet you it takes less time to CNC than other guitar bodies. Even with the neck, as the "square shape" kinda neck, it kinda makes it easier to CNC too, just need some sanding to smooth the edges.

plus the use of standard materials for this build. I dont really see the hike on prices

beautiful guitars dont get me wrong, but bit overpriced imo


I recon they only put this price tag due to the guitar being a "signature", so they need to show a bit of "value", if not, people wont believe the artist actually use it


----------



## celticelk (Jan 20, 2016)

Another difference from the usual MIC imports is the hardware. Presumably a set of Strandberg tuners and string retainers costs a little more than a Hipshot bridge, both due to difficulties in tooling and differences in economy of scale.


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 20, 2016)

Plz forgive this question but.....
Says slim neck at 20.5mm 1st fret 
What is the standard thickness for a 7 endurneck?
Thanks


----------



## bloc (Jan 20, 2016)

Cheap or not, that guitar is so damn ugly


----------



## Mechanos71 (Jan 20, 2016)

I really like what strandberg is doing with this guitar and I definitely think its admirable that they are trying to get the guitars out to as many players as possible. While I agree its not the nicest guitar they have ever put out, it still seems like a great deal to try out the thigh cuts and the endureneck.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 21, 2016)

To those complaining that Korean Strandbergs are more expensive than Korean Schecters and LTDs: I'm going to go out on a limb and assume Schecter and ESP move waaaaaaay more product than Strandberg does. Fair chance they don't have to charge as much per item to still make a profit.

Regarding this being pricey for a Chinese guitar: Like someone said, people pay more than this for Chinese Dingwalls and Suhr Rasmuses, and there are a number of Indonesian Ibanezes that are more expensive, too.

It isn't 2003 anymore, people. Prices have gone up everywhere, and manufacturing standards in Asian factories have improved considerably. It just seems silly at this point the way some people complain about stuff like this.


----------



## big_aug (Jan 21, 2016)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> To those complaining that Korean Strandbergs are more expensive than Korean Schecters and LTDs: I'm going to go out on a limb and assume Schecter and ESP move waaaaaaay more product than Strandberg does. Fair chance they don't have to charge as much per item to still make a profit.
> 
> Regarding this being pricey for a Chinese guitar: Like someone said, people pay more than this for Chinese Dingwalls and Suhr Rasmuses, and there are a number of Indonesian Ibanezes that are more expensive, too.
> 
> It isn't 2003 anymore, people. Prices have gone up everywhere, and manufacturing standards in Asian factories have improved considerably. It just seems silly at this point the way some people complain about stuff like this.



For their prices you can get a fully loaded Carvin or something. Their prices are ridiculous. That said, I give them kudos for getting idiots to fork over so much cash (myself included).


----------



## Zinter (Jan 21, 2016)

big_aug said:


> For their prices you can get a fully loaded Carvin or something. Their prices are ridiculous. That said, I give them kudos for getting idiots to fork over so much cash (myself included).



Not sure why you're so angry at strandberg, you are wrong though. Like he just said, production standards are much higher than they used to be and you're completely ignoring a great deal of the features an OS has vs say a Hellraiser model. At this point I'm starting to think you're just trolling this thread lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

big_aug said:


> For their prices you can get a fully loaded Carvin or something. Their prices are ridiculous. That said, I give them kudos for getting idiots to fork over so much cash (myself included).



You're paying for high-quality specialized hardware, a unique neck carve, and final inspection in either the US, Japan, or Europe. Chinese labor is cheap, everything else on the guitar isn't. 

Why do you never stink up Ibanez threads for them selling $1500 MiI guitars, or Dingwall for selling $1300+ MiC guitars, or Suhr for selling $1000 - $1300 MiC guitars?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 21, 2016)

big_aug said:


> For their prices you can get a fully loaded Carvin or something.




No I can't. I can't buy Carvins factory direct here in Korea. Care to guess what kind of markup I have to pay for a Carvin when a middleman is involved? 

Do you think Asian Strandbergs would be cheaper if you could buy them straight from the factory rather than from a dealer? Probably.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 21, 2016)

big_aug said:


> For their prices you can get a fully loaded Carvin or something. Their prices are ridiculous. That said, I give them kudos for getting idiots to fork over so much cash (myself included).



Umm, I'm guessing you haven't specced out a fully loaded Carvin recently? They're way more.

Secondly, this is like people complaining that an iPhone only has $200 worth of parts, or whatever, yet it sells for $750. Everyone is forgetting all of the R&D time put in. You know how much Ola got paid to develop the body style, the neck styles, and the hardware? Zero dollars. So guess what - he rolls it into the price of the guitars. I don't own a strandberg, but I'm a fan of Ola. It's just cool to see someone doing different things, and making them affordable. I wanted a Toone at one point, and that funky Aluminum and wood guitar from Spalt, etc. Ola is a guy making innovations I might be able to own. I love that.


----------



## big_aug (Jan 21, 2016)

Zinter said:


> Not sure why you're so angry at strandberg, you are wrong though. Like he just said, production standards are much higher than they used to be and you're completely ignoring a great deal of the features an OS has vs say a Hellraiser model. At this point I'm starting to think you're just trolling this thread lol



I'm not angry at all. I have no I'll will towards them. Their guitars are nice. I liked my Boden OS 7 a lot. Its not a $2000 guitar though.

I think everyone agrees that a lot of the Ibanez stuff is over priced compared to what else is available. I'm not in those threads because that's basically a given. Again, ive owned some of those Ibanez guitars and they were great. They're just way overpriced relative to other products.


----------



## rewihendrix (Jan 21, 2016)

I don't really agree that Ibanez is overpriced either. Actually think those low end prestiges are pretty awesomely priced right now.


----------



## Simic (Jan 21, 2016)

Are these models going to have a real endurneck or something a bit different?


----------



## Andromalia (Jan 21, 2016)

At this price point if it still has the endurneck and strandberg hardware it's a pretty good deal. Can we negotiate the swirl color ?


----------



## Soya (Jan 21, 2016)

Bdtunn said:


> Plz forgive this question but.....
> Says slim neck at 20.5mm 1st fret
> What is the standard thickness for a 7 endurneck?
> Thanks



My OS7 is approx. 23mm neck thickness.


----------



## Bdtunn (Jan 21, 2016)

Soya said:


> My OS7 is approx. 23mm neck thickness.




Thanks a ton!!


----------



## r3tr0sp3ct1v3 (Jan 21, 2016)

Lel the amount of salt in this thread is giving me high blood pressure


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 21, 2016)

These are priced pretty accordingly 


Any Korean LTD's are about 1000-1100 dollars. Just the special neck and body design are worth the little extra on top IMO.


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 21, 2016)

I love it!! Have to love being Australian as with the horrible exchange rate not to mention shipping/importation this would get crazy expensive quick. Consider me saved again on another awesome guitar


----------



## StevenC (Jan 21, 2016)

Simic said:


> Are these models going to have a real endurneck or something a bit different?



This guitar has an EndurNeck. It's a slightly different carve, in that it's thinner, as Per requested. I played his prototype and assuming it's the same neck carve, it worked just as well as every other EndurNeck I've played.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 21, 2016)

big_aug said:


> For their prices you can get a fully loaded Carvin or something. Their prices are ridiculous. That said, I give them kudos for getting idiots to fork over so much cash (myself included).



I looked all over Carvin's site for a headless guitar with an enduraneck. You got a link?

Any chance you could break down what would be a reasonable price for this guitar? Include the build costs and the profit that would be made by the company if you could as you obviously know what it takes to make these.


----------



## big_aug (Jan 21, 2016)

canuck brian said:


> I looked all over Carvin's site for a headless guitar with an enduraneck. You got a link?
> 
> Any chance you could break down what would be a reasonable price for this guitar? Include the build costs and the profit that would be made by the company if you could as you obviously know what it takes to make these.



We can disagree. Its fine. There are Korean made guitars by Schecter and ESP that have great specs, pickups, etc. They're about $1000-1250. Some with SS frets and such and they're still in that range.

The endurneck and headless are just preference specs. They aren't something I view as worthwhile for the upcharge. The neck carve is just the neck carve like any other guitar. It has a fancy name, but its still just the neck carve.

You may value those things. I don't. I was taken in by them at first which is why I bought a brand new one. I rarely feel that I've overpayed or been ripped off. That's how I felt. Nice guitars I'd they were in the $1250-$1500 range.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 21, 2016)

big_aug said:


> We can disagree. Its fine. There are Korean made guitars by Schecter and ESP that have great specs, pickups, etc. They're about $1000-1250. Some with SS frets and such and they're still in that range.
> 
> The endurneck and headless are just preference specs. They aren't something I view as worthwhile for the upcharge. The neck carve is just the neck carve like any other guitar. It has a fancy name, but its still just the neck carve.
> 
> You may value those things. I don't. I was taken in by them at first which is why I bought a brand new one. I rarely feel that I've overpayed or been ripped off. That's how I felt. Nice guitars I'd they were in the $1250-$1500 range.



So what you're saying is, you're not the target audience for this guitar?


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 21, 2016)

big_aug said:


> The endurneck and headless are just preference specs. They aren't something I view as worthwhile for the upcharge. The neck carve is just the neck carve like any other guitar. It has a fancy name, but its still just the neck carve.



Its good that you do not value them, but thats also your opinion, which is very much a minority one. Many, many MANY people disagree with you. I offered the enduraneck as an option to my customers on custom guitars and oddly all of my licenses got sold in exceptionally fast time. Its a licensed neck carve that is made to be incredibly ergonomic. For someone like me with severe nerve issues in both of my arms, carves like this help alleviate the pain during playing. There are testimonies all over the net about that too. Thats worth gold, not a dollar figure. From a business perspective, it is, in fact, not "just a neck carve", but instead is a very prominent exclusive selling feature of a guitar. Business economics - offer a product nobody else is that everyone wants. 

Ive owned a Washburn strandy. If they had fixed the issues on that guitar, it would easily be worth what I paid (2k+). Thats coming from the perspective of a luthier of about 14 years btw. 



> We can disagree. Its fine. There are Korean made guitars by Schecter and ESP that have great specs, pickups, etc. They're about $1000-1250. Some with SS frets and such and they're still in that range.



You're aware ESP/Schecter also moves somewhere in the 100x - 200x more product and you know how they can get their prices like that? Bulk purchases of hardware such as tuners, bridges and pickups. they also do not use hardware that costs pver 10 times as much and is exclusively sourced. Headless hardware has always been far more complicated and far more expensive. ESP is a giant fish and Strandy is a tiny minnow in comparison.



> The endurneck and headless are just preference specs. They aren't something I view as worthwhile for the upcharge. The neck carve is just the neck carve like any other guitar. It has a fancy name, but its still just the neck carve.



You dont think something that someone spent years designing, prototyping and eventually bringing to a salivating market is worth an upcharge? You sound extremely entitled much like complainers on here that scream about not being able to afford nice things is the fault of the company that built said nice things.

You have yet to justify the price with your empty bleating aside from saying "it wasnt worth it to me."


----------



## technomancer (Jan 21, 2016)

big_aug said:


> We can disagree. Its fine. There are Korean made guitars by Schecter and ESP that have great specs, pickups, etc. They're about $1000-1250. Some with SS frets and such and they're still in that range.
> 
> The endurneck and headless are just preference specs. They aren't something I view as worthwhile for the upcharge. The neck carve is just the neck carve like any other guitar. It has a fancy name, but its still just the neck carve.
> 
> You may value those things. I don't. I was taken in by them at first which is why I bought a brand new one. I rarely feel that I've overpayed or been ripped off. That's how I felt. Nice guitars I'd they were in the $1250-$1500 range.



You've said your piece and made your point repeatedly. Enough.


----------



## Minoin (Jan 21, 2016)

Not my cup of tea, but I guess the price is decent for the specs. 

Don't get the specs though if they want to sell it to an audience at all. 
If they can make that for 1250, they can make a classy all black version (no pickguard) with fan for the same kind of money that would sell like cake.

Very cool True Temperament option, but not sure if someone wants to shell out 2K on a MIC guitar to just have the TT option.

BUT, I like where Ola's head is, trying to cater to us all. Gotta love the effort


----------



## Tisca (Jan 21, 2016)

says on the page:


> Manufacturer: Yako Musical Instruments, Co Ltd, *China**
> * = True Temperament neck manufactured in Sweden
> Options: Swirl, Solid Red


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

Didn't realize the entire neck was made in Sweden. That explains the huge upcharge.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 21, 2016)

Tisca said:


> says on the page:



Thank you! They've updated that on the page.

Definitely going for the TT neck.


----------



## jvms (Jan 21, 2016)

Will the neck on made on Sweden the same quality as the Custom Shop necks?


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 21, 2016)

Well, at least this swirl is more attainable than those limited run Ibanez Swirled Universes...


----------



## StevenC (Jan 21, 2016)

jvms said:


> Will the neck on made on Sweden the same quality as the Custom Shop necks?



It'll presumably be made in the same place, but that's all we know.


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement (Jan 21, 2016)

Some times I wish companies were allowed to never disclose info on where the instruments are built so that we may be able to judge them purely on quality


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 21, 2016)

Minoin said:


> Not my cup of tea, but I guess the price is decent for the specs.
> 
> Don't get the specs though if they want to sell it to an audience at all.
> If they can make that for 1250, they can make a classy all black version (no pickguard) with fan for the same kind of money that would sell like cake.



Maybe, maybe not. I personally have zero interest in all black guitars. I can buy those all day long, from lots of places. But I have no swirls, and that would be a cool thing to own. Plus, this is a SIG. It's kind of weird to tell Per, "Hey, man, we want to make a sig for you, and use your name, but can you pretend you want an all black guitar, no pickguard, and a small fan? We think it would sell better." My sense is that Ola has integrity and respect for musicians, and that's why he's so well regarded. If you'd have told me that the Per sig would be swirled black and red, have 7 strings, and 3 pickups, and would be the cheapest option from strandberg, I'd have said you were on drugs. But here we are. I know it's not for everybody, but it's so different, so unique, and so innovative, I have to like it on those merits alone.

My guess would be that if this sells they'll come out with a non-sig model, and the usual flavors. I'm hoping for an 8 string version, too. I'd buy that manana.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 21, 2016)

When they showed the all black unswirled second prototype for this, I was completely uninterested. With a swirl, I'm wondering how I can get 2 so I can put a trem in one.


----------



## olejason (Jan 21, 2016)

That rosewood looks like crap. Crazy that they don't use ebony or maple.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

olejason said:


> That rosewood looks like crap. Crazy that they don't use ebony or maple.



Because Per Nilsson's own guitars have rosewood.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 21, 2016)

Yeah, I would love to swap out the pups for something red (or even get a red pickguard and stick with the black pups), and I'd have a kickass Darth Maul Strandy.

I'm not a fan of rosewood on guitars without a brownish color scheme, so I was initially planning on maybe buying this and dying the FB black. But now I'm wondering if I could dye it red, and get a blood wood thing going. That would be pretty cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 21, 2016)

THere's a simple red finish, for those that hate the swirl.

...

I think I'd prefer that over the swirl.


----------



## StevenC (Jan 22, 2016)

The plain red is surprisingly nice. But I still like the swirl more.

The guitar on the right is a modified version of his original prototype, same body, at least.


----------



## aesthyrian (Jan 22, 2016)

RUSH_Of_Excitement said:


> Some times I wish companies were allowed to never disclose info on where the instruments are built so that we may be able to judge them purely on quality



I care about the work conditions, so I will always like to know the country of origin.


----------



## downburst82 (Jan 22, 2016)

Nevermind...missed that there was 3 more pages


----------



## Spicypickles (Jan 22, 2016)

.....


An attainable strandburg, but in my least favorite color. God (Nicholas Cage) hates me.


----------



## Minoin (Jan 22, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Maybe, maybe not. I personally have zero interest in all black guitars. I can buy those all day long, from lots of places. But I have no swirls, and that would be a cool thing to own. Plus, this is a SIG. It's kind of weird to tell Per, "Hey, man, we want to make a sig for you, and use your name, but can you pretend you want an all black guitar, no pickguard, and a small fan? We think it would sell better." My sense is that Ola has integrity and respect for musicians, and that's why he's so well regarded. If you'd have told me that the Per sig would be swirled black and red, have 7 strings, and 3 pickups, and would be the cheapest option from strandberg, I'd have said you were on drugs. But here we are. I know it's not for everybody, but it's so different, so unique, and so innovative, I have to like it on those merits alone.
> 
> My guess would be that if this sells they'll come out with a non-sig model, and the usual flavors. I'm hoping for an 8 string version, too. I'd buy that manana.



Yeah, I understand where you're coming from and more fun to you.

But it has been mentioned here before; you buy a Strandberg because of its unique design, neck, feel and approach.
This does not include a swirl, which is a bit of a niche product. 
Therefore I was hoping for a barebones version, whether it be black or not, that include everything that makes Strandberg special, without any additional upgrades that unnecessarily up to price.
Hell, I'd even buy a barebones version with dummy pups, because most of us would swap those out of a MIC the first moment it comes in.

Regardless, I agree with you that this is a great development that will possible lead to other MIC Strandys with specs more to my liking.


----------



## marcwormjim (Jan 22, 2016)

The trolling in the first few pages was hilarious. I don't consider any of this news bad, and am in love with what Yoon is doing to grow the brand. Everything he does is for a reason, and his track-record has the Yako factory on my radar, now. If the Singularity sells, I'll be anticipating similarly-spec'd Chinese 6 and 8-string Bodens before the next NAMM.

The option for the Swedish TT setup opens them up to a Rasmus situation, though. Considering the Sweden shop JUST opened, with QC delayed until Ola gets back from NAMM, I hope they don't get snowballed.


----------



## Yousef (Jan 22, 2016)

narad said:


> Any other decent headless ergo guitar for $1200?



I don't know about ergo, but the Kiesel V6 is headless and starts at $1200. They're made in America and if you go with a basic color you can spec it out at about $1300 easy with stainless steel frets. 

V6 KIESEL VADER HEADLESS ELECTRIC GUITAR | CarvinGuitars.com

As for the .strandberg* Singularity, I don't mind that it's made in China/Koera/Indonesia. The important thing is if it has a similar feel to the higher end guitars. Since it retains the same body style and has a variation of the edurneck, I say that it's pretty spot on.

The two things that I noticed that are detractions is that it doesn't have the distinctive multi-scale frets and the color is not my thing. The first is not that big a deal when it comes to 6 strings, and the color thing is a matter of taste, but I think it would be a good idea to offer the guitars in some plain colors to appeal to a wider audience. 

I like that they're doing this. Is a *strandberg for me? Not as of today, but if one day I want one, it's nice that I don't have to take out a loan to own one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 22, 2016)

I don't think Per Nilsson uses fanned frets, and there's a regular red one.

People need to realize this is a signature model. It's made to what Per wants.


----------



## Zinter (Jan 22, 2016)

Yousef said:


> I don't know about ergo, but the Kiesel V6 is headless and starts at $1200. They're made in America and if you go with a basic color you can spec it out at about $1300 easy with stainless steel frets.
> 
> V6 KIESEL VADER HEADLESS ELECTRIC GUITAR | CarvinGuitars.com
> 
> ...



I agree it's great to see the prices come down, I think they are entirely reasonable considering the features (somehow 90% of people miss the made in Sweden hardware part of that list)

Edit: was pretty confused at first by part of what you wrote haha my bad


----------



## mphsc (Jan 22, 2016)

One hell of a cool axe, one hell of a player. He's my favorite player to get behind the brand. I could go either way, swirl or straight red.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 22, 2016)

Yousef said:


> I don't know about ergo, but the Kiesel V6 is headless and starts at $1200. They're made in America and if you go with a basic color you can spec it out at about $1300 easy with stainless steel frets.



A Carvin Vader is not a Strandberg.


----------



## Yousef (Jan 22, 2016)

canuck brian said:


> A Carvin Vader is not a Strandberg.



narad asked "Any other decent headless ergo guitar for $1200?" and I pointed out the Kiesel V6 because it's a decent headless guitar starting at $1200 but not sure if it fits with the term "ergo." Three out of four matches so I thought it was worth a mention. 

Hope that clears it up.


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 23, 2016)

If only they would offer the TT frets on the OS6- i would gladly pay the upcharge...


----------



## myrtorp (Jan 23, 2016)

The more I look at it the more I like it!


----------



## StevenC (Jan 23, 2016)

myrtorp said:


> The more I look at it the more I like it!



I do think it's good.


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 23, 2016)

shadowlife said:


> If only they would offer the TT frets on the OS6- i would gladly pay the upcharge...



Yeah, I really want an 8 string version. I want to buy the Singularity straight away, but things are happening so fast, I almost wonder if there won't be an OS MIC line soon. I would MUCH prefer an 8 string, but I don't need another guitar bad enough to spend $1800. But I'm all over that $1250 price point. And I know it's polarizing on here, but it's the swirl that puts it over the edge for me. I love it.


----------



## cubix (Jan 24, 2016)

Guys quit with the "There are cheaper guitars than Strandberg with same spec". The simple fact is there are none, maybe something changed at namm 2016, but I don't think so. Strandberg has no competition, and yes they are overpriced (by 200-300Usd maybe).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 24, 2016)

cubix said:


> and yes they are overpriced (by 200-300Usd maybe).



I have a feeling if they went any lower by their set price, they would lose money. 

That's what happened with Rasmus Guitars. They set the price as low as they could (possibly too low) and couldn't see a profit, so the line was discontinued.


----------



## Fathand (Jan 25, 2016)

Whatever manufacturers do, they never win - I'm always surprised about a) how much people want to complain about the specs on a _signature instrument_ 
b) Nothing is ever cheap enough, but every spec should changeable and be on the level of _"insert favorite custom builder here" _+ QC should be on an aerospace industry level. 



Now I'm glad I'm getting a Gibson as my no. 2 guitar + I think I'll have to check the new Dream Theater album too.

And I decided I'm out of the headless game until I can find the funds for a Carvin HH1 (because that's still the one I want). But this is a great move for Strandberg pricewise, he can hit every level from affordable to custom.


----------



## canuck brian (Jan 25, 2016)

cubix said:


> Strandberg has no competition, and yes they are overpriced (by 200-300Usd maybe).



How so?


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 25, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I have a feeling if they went any lower by their set price, they would lose money.
> 
> That's what happened with Rasmus Guitars. They set the price as low as they could (possibly too low) and couldn't see a profit, so the line was discontinued.



I thought John Suhr said that he stopped the Rasmus line because it was too hard to maintain consistent quality control with the guitars being made in China.
Maybe a combination of the both?


----------



## Insomnia (Jan 26, 2016)

Honestly, I'd prefer it just black or even natural. That swirl isn't for me.


----------



## JaxoBuzzo (Jan 26, 2016)

StevenC said:


> I do think it's good.



I wish you were here to see it!


----------



## AlexKhan (Jan 27, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Ed Yoon here at .strandberg*. I'm now a full-time guy at .strandberg* to oversee the operations and help out Ola so he can focus on R&D and continue creating great new products. We're still a very small operation even as we continue to expand our business and try to meet the ever-growing demand. We very much appreciate the interest and the support.

Regarding the new Singularity Model that was introduced at NAMM, it was developed with the continued requests from both customers and Per Nilsson for more affordable guitars in mind. Obviously, having worked on the supply chain side of things both at Fender (for 10 years during the 90's) and most recently at Guitar Center Inc., I played a major role in hooking up Ola with Yako Musical Instruments factory in Xiamen, China to develop the Singularity and other models in development.

I was also the one who set up the Rasmus operation for Suhr when I was the marketing director at Suhr from 2005 to 2011. Honestly, I believe Rasmus could have succeeded for Suhr if I was given more time and resources to work with the Yako factory at the time but I was just too busy with the marketing and sales side of things. 

Yako is an excellent factory but needs a lot of attention from the name brand buyers in terms of communications, R&D, quality control, engineering, and operations to make things flow smoothly. This means Ola and I will need to visit the factory on a regular basis to address all the details and implement strict QC standards to produce high quality instruments on a consistent basis. This is a lot of work as .strandberg* guitars are quite unique and very difficult guitars produce as they require extreme precision and meticulous attention to detail.

In my new full-time role, I will be visiting all of .strandberg*'s suppliers in Asia at least once every 3 months to assure excellent and consistent quality standards. I have worked with Yako since the early-90's during my years at Fender, Suhr and GC. I have known the senior managers at World in Korea since that time as well. I have worked with Nick Sugimoto of Sugi Guitars and Dyna Gakki factory in Japan since my days at Tone Merchants. So I have the utmost confidence and trust in these suppliers but I also understand that it's always a challenge to produce great quality guitars on a consistent basis. Doing so requires repeated visits to the factories and working with the factory floor managers and workers as well as the senior managers and the engineers.

I can say I know the managers and the workers at all of these factories very well. After leaving Suhr, I consulted Yako for two years - visiting the factory once every 3 months and staying there for two weeks at a time to continually improve the quality and consistency. Things have improved a lot since those years that Yako was producing the Rasmus line. Of course, producing .strandberg* guitars is a whole new challenge compared to producing superstrat-style guitars but Yako has clearly shown it is more than capable to do a great job.

We will be taking our time working with our suppliers to make sure the quality is up to our standards. This means taking baby steps with very small quantity runs instead of ordering mass quantities even if they've produced good samples. I've been in this business for 25 years with long and successful stints at Fender, Tone Merchants, Suhr, GC and now with .strandberg*, so I'm somewhat of a fanatic when it comes to quality. There is no plan whatsoever to saturate the market with mass quantities of guitars even though the production capacity is available. Ola and I just want to offer small quantities of the very best possible guitars at their respective price points from $1000 and up working with the very best manufacturers. I can assure you that it won't be easy for us but we'll do our best and, hopefully, you will dig the results.

Cheers!

Ed


----------



## Hollowway (Jan 27, 2016)

AlexKhan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Ed Yoon here at .strandberg*. I'm now a full-time guy at .strandberg* to oversee the operations and help out Ola so he can focus on R&D and continue creating great new products. We're still a very small operation even as we continue to expand our business and try to meet the ever-growing demand. We very much appreciate the interest and the support.
> 
> ...



Ed, I didn't really know who you were, but those are some impressive credentials.  I think that's cool that you guys are going to keep a close eye on QC with frequent in-person visits. That's awesome! I don't own a strandberg yet (I'm waiting for that "random dude on the internet" sig spot to open up ), but I have my eye on that Singularity. That thing is super cool.

But here's a question: You mentioned "other models in development." Is there likely to be an 8 string singularity-priced model showing up soon? I asked a couple of years ago about the Varberg model showing up in an 8 string, and was told it's not in the plans. So any plans to expand the lower cost options to include the 8 strings?


----------



## AlexKhan (Jan 28, 2016)

Hollowway said:


> Ed, I didn't really know who you were, but those are some impressive credentials.  I think that's cool that you guys are going to keep a close eye on QC with frequent in-person visits. That's awesome! I don't own a strandberg yet (I'm waiting for that "random dude on the internet" sig spot to open up ), but I have my eye on that Singularity. That thing is super cool.
> 
> But here's a question: You mentioned "other models in development." Is there likely to be an 8 string singularity-priced model showing up soon? I asked a couple of years ago about the Varberg model showing up in an 8 string, and was told it's not in the plans. So any plans to expand the lower cost options to include the 8 strings?



Yes, I believe there will be an 8-string Singularity further down the line but not imminently. The other one we are working on now is the True Temperament version. There will be a version in plain red (not the swirl) with the straight frets as well.

Some of you may have seen an 8-string prototype in white with a black pickguard that was demoed by Morgan Reid. That was also produced at Yako and we've had it out on the field with Morgan in "real life" environments for some time to assure of its realiability and stability. It sometimes takes a year or longer before prototypes get approved for production and market release. After all, these aren't smartphones that go obsolete in a few years. ;-) 

The Singularity price point range will certainly expand in the future but, as mentioned earlier, we will be taking baby steps in very small quantities to make sure the quality, consistency and reliability are there before bringing any new models to market. Thanks.


----------



## jvms (Jan 28, 2016)

AlexKhan said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Ed Yoon here at .strandberg*. I'm now a full-time guy at .strandberg* to oversee the operations and help out Ola so he can focus on R&D and continue creating great new products. We're still a very small operation even as we continue to expand our business and try to meet the ever-growing demand. We very much appreciate the interest and the support.
> 
> ...



Hey, Ed, great to have you here on the forum and to see you working with Strandberg!
I was wondering how different is the wood and build quality between the MIC Singularity and the MIK OS'. Also, is it safe to say that the TT version has the same neck as the Custom Shop models (same wood, construction, truss rod, ect...), as they are both made in the same factory?


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2016)

Great info Ed, thanks!

Two questions: do you have a picture or link to that Yako 8 string and any info on euro prices for the Singularity?

EDIT: Here's the 8:


----------



## AlexKhan (Jan 28, 2016)

jvms said:


> Hey, Ed, great to have you here on the forum and to see you working with Strandberg!
> I was wondering how different is the wood and build quality between the MIC Singularity and the MIK OS'. Also, is it safe to say that the TT version has the same neck as the Custom Shop models (same wood, construction, truss rod, ect...), as they are both made in the same factory?



Thanks. Very happy to be full-time with .strandberg*. It's a great thing to work at something you have a passion for.

The MIC Singularity has solid basswood body so it's not chambered like the MIK OS. Also, the OS has swamp ash along with flame maple which adds a lot to the cost.

As for the TT neck, it will be produced at Yako without the frets installed and sent to the TT folks in Sweden for them to install and do the fretwork. That's the only we'll be able to hit the below-$2K price point with the MIC TT Singularity model.


----------



## AlexKhan (Jan 28, 2016)

*mod edit: Ed you were told before you need to get a Vendor account and keep it the Dealers section or keep it to PM. You can register for a Vendor account here: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/payments.php*


----------



## Tom 1.0 (Jan 28, 2016)

Ah the good old replace the $ sign with a &#8364; or £ pricing method.


----------



## remus1710 (Jan 28, 2016)

^^^ this... hate it when strandberg do this... they are a eu company also...that kind of marketing sucks...


----------



## StevenC (Jan 28, 2016)

It's not so bad right now. With VAT at 20% in Sweden, &#8364;1349 is just about the same as $1250. You have to remember the Euro is crap at the moment.

Presumably their manufacturers are working in USD, so they've got to set a Euro price that will always be profitable through changing economic situations.


----------



## oracles (Feb 1, 2016)

The finish being a vinyl wrap instead of an actual swirl has killed all my interest in these.


----------



## narad (Feb 1, 2016)

oracles said:


> The finish being a vinyl wrap instead of an actual swirl has killed all my interest in these.



Where did you hear that?


----------



## Slaeyer (Feb 2, 2016)

oracles said:


> The finish being a vinyl wrap instead of an actual swirl has killed all my interest in these.





On the other hand it would justify why the solid red and the swirl have the same price. I don't know for sure, but to me it seems producing a property swirl is more complicated than a solid color...


----------



## Exit Existence (Feb 3, 2016)

Where did you hear about the swirl being a wrap? I asked Per and he said it's a genuine swirl paint job, but I understand if he was mistaken.


----------



## KIMERA666 (Feb 3, 2016)

Will this include future 7 and 8 string MIK and MIC with tremolo?


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 3, 2016)

Im surprised no one is talking about the new headless bass version of it shown at namm


----------



## narad (Feb 3, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> Im surprised no one is talking about the new headless bass version of it shown at namm



That's because it's not related to the singularity model ;-)


----------



## A-Branger (Feb 3, 2016)

narad said:


> That's because it's not related to the singularity model ;-)



I know, but this tread became a bit of everything strandberg MIC and mIK and the new stuff from them


----------



## Slaeyer (Feb 7, 2016)

oracles said:


> The finish being a vinyl wrap instead of an actual swirl has killed all my interest in these.



Any news on where you got that information from?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 7, 2016)

Seriously, are you just gonna drive-by post without any source? Show us the receipts.


----------



## oracles (Feb 8, 2016)

narad said:


> Where did you hear that?



Buddy of mine spoke to Per and Ola at NAMM about it


----------



## Zinter (Feb 8, 2016)

If they did vinyl wraps wouldn't the swirls be uniform? Or at least not so unbalanced? Some pics are heavy on black, others red. Looks like paint. The chipped one at NAMM just had wood under and didn't seem to have any fraying of a vinyl.


----------



## Slaeyer (Feb 8, 2016)

Zinter said:


> If they did vinyl wraps wouldn't the swirls be uniform? Or at least not so unbalanced? Some pics are heavy on black, others red. Looks like paint. The chipped one at NAMM just had wood under and didn't seem to have any fraying of a vinyl.



That's what I was thinking as well. 
I've also searched for different pictures of the Singularity OS and all had a different swirl. Also wouldn't there be some kind of seam if it was just a wrap?


----------



## Spectivum (Feb 8, 2016)

Interesting how a few minor details can make a serious instrument look like a toy


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 8, 2016)

Not to fuel the rumor, but I see nothing wrong with the idea of clear-coating over vinyl as a cost-cutting measure in Chinese mass-production. I'd be more concerned with orange-peel than whether what was under the poly was "properly" screwed to a stick and stirred in a barrel according to YouTube-tradition. But then again, the sales will tell us if those are the priorities of the target-consumer.


----------



## Petar Bogdanov (Feb 9, 2016)

Maybe the swirls are printed in large sheets and cut by hand? Or maybe they changed the production method at the last minute, because they figured out how to make it cheaply after all. I wouldn't count on pre-prod information to be up to date.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 9, 2016)

We can put an end to this.

I talked to Ola: real swirls.


----------



## marcwormjim (Feb 9, 2016)

But is he a real _Swede_?


----------



## narad (Feb 9, 2016)

Any verification that starts with "A buddy of mine spoke to" is always false. Figures.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2016)

marcwormjim said:


> But is he a real _Swede_?



No, he's a Norwegian, just vinyl-wrapped to appear Swedish.


----------



## StevenC (Feb 9, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> No, he's a Norwegian, just vinyl-wrapped to appear Swedish.



Do you have a source on that?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 9, 2016)

StevenC said:


> Do you have a source on that?



A friend of my mom's son's friend's cousin who reads the youtube comments of a NAMM video who got a source from his friend's uncle told me.


----------



## asher (Feb 9, 2016)

StevenC said:


> Do you have a source on that?



Use your eyeballs, he looks the same in every picture accounting for lighting!


----------



## SevenStringJones (Feb 10, 2016)

The swirl looked really good to me, especially considering the price point and origin of manufacture. Excuse the fingerprints as it had been handled all day by random peoples.


----------



## IChuckFinleyI (Feb 13, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> THere's a simple red finish, for those that hate the swirl.
> 
> ...
> 
> I think I'd prefer that over the swirl.



I'm almost never a fan of solid color paint jobs on guitars, but the non-swirled one looks really good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 2, 2016)

> P
> The first batch of .strandberg* Singularities have been properly swirled and they look UNREAL. Due to the nature of the swirling process, no two guitars will look the same - they'll all be special little snowflakes of awesomeness smile emoticon


----------



## ovlott (Mar 2, 2016)

I skimmed to the end of this thread so forgive me if I missed anything, but when I saw the video and ola said it started at $1250 I legit had to rewind to make sure I heard that right lol. 

If it's MIK by WMI (again didn't read the whole thread) then I think this is a hell of a deal and I would trust the quality. Might be the cheapest way to get an endurneck out there I think, regardless where its made.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Mar 2, 2016)

It's MiC. The hardware is still made in Sweden and if you get a TT model, the neck will be made in Sweden as well.


----------



## StevenC (Mar 3, 2016)




----------



## Bdtunn (Mar 3, 2016)

Those look gooooooddddd


----------



## rapterr15 (Mar 3, 2016)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's MiC. The hardware is still made in Sweden and if you get a TT model, the neck will be made in Sweden as well.



I'm fairly sure I read on the Strandberg Facebook page that for the TT models, the only work being done in Sweden will be insertion of the frets into the slots and the ensuing fretwork. The necks will still be made and the fretboards will be be slotted (if that's the correct term) in China. Ola said that was the only way to keep the prices down.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 3, 2016)

I wanna get one of these, but probably won't. If it were an 8, I totally would. But I seriously need to curb my habit.

But, this TT option has my interest. Anyone played one? I almost want to buy one just for that feature, cuz no way you're going to find a 7+ string with TT for cheaper.


----------



## ImNotAhab (Mar 3, 2016)

Man that middle guy that's more black than red is the business!


----------



## Spicypickles (Mar 4, 2016)

^This. I'm not a fan of swirl's but I would hit, hard.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Mar 4, 2016)

I really am interested in one, but the MADE IN CHINA factor is killing me here. Ola is pulling a typical Business-101 move here by cutting production costs as much as possible in order to maximize profit while maintaining the high prices due to all the overhyping. (Let's not forget, he pulled all licensing for his designs. So if you want a Strandberg, you have to buy one used or GO TO Strandberg.) Don't get me wrong, I have an older Strandberg and I love it. It's been my main axe since I got it. But would I pay the price again for a guitar that THIS TIME is made in Korea or China?... No.

I bet if Ola didn't have to openly declare that the guitars are made in China, he probably would be trying to maintain that $2K+ price tag that the other Strandberg models have got. Right now, I'm counting down to see if he will ever move OS production from Korea to China.

Also, to clear something up...


rapterr15 said:


> I'm fairly sure I read on the Strandberg Facebook page that for the TT models, the only work being done in Sweden will be insertion of the frets into the slots and the ensuing fretwork. The necks will still be made and the fretboards will be be slotted (if that's the correct term) in China. Ola said that was the only way to keep the prices down.


^ This is wrong. They would be sending the necks from China to Sweden and back to China.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's MiC. The hardware is still made in Sweden and if you get a TT model, the neck will be made in Sweden as well.


^ This is correct. Everything about the normal model (with the exception of the hardware) will be made in China. The True Temperament neck will be made in Sweden since True Temperament is the only company that can pull off their own designs accurately.

Also, these Chinese-made "Strandberg pickups" sound like crap in every clip that I have seen/heard of Per playing his new Singularity. I guess no EMGs or Dimarzios. Shame since I was hoping the actual mass produced Singularity would be closer to Per's original.





A simple pickup swap would be no problem though - especially since EMG is mass producing red pickups now. EMG Pickups / Electric Guitar Pickups, Bass Guitar Pickups, Acoustic Guitar Pickups (So no one has to track down a Gary Holt signature Schecter/ESP or a Glenn Tipton signature ESP just to rip the red EMG pickups out of it anymore.)


----------



## canuck brian (Mar 4, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I really am interested in one, but the MADE IN CHINA factor is killing me here. Ola is pulling a typical Business-101 move here by cutting production costs as much as possible in order to maximize profit while maintaining the high prices due to all the overhyping. (Let's not forget, he pulled all licensing for his designs. So if you want a Strandberg, you have to buy one used or GO TO Strandberg.) Don't get me wrong, I have an older Strandberg and I love it. It's been my main axe since I got it. But would I pay the price again for a guitar that THIS TIME is made in Korea or China?... No.
> 
> I bet if Ola didn't have to openly declare that the guitars are made in China, he probably would be trying to maintain that $2K+ price tag that the other Strandberg models have got. Right now, I'm counting down to see if he will ever move OS production from Korea to China.



There's a reason it's called a business 101 move - it's a good idea. He's getting his product and brand into people's hands that normally couldn't afford it and adding another model into the 2k range is just going to hurt sales on the OS side. I already know the costs of milling and annodizing hardware and since he's not farming it out, the costs on that alone are going to be high. Swirling the body is also kinda time consuming which again adds to the cost. I still think for 1250 you're getting a lot of guitar. Whether its built well is a different story, but aside from a sample at NAMM, I havent really read much about people having played them.

Not openly declaring the manufacturing origin of a product usually has a lot of issues with international shipping where about 99.99% of custom forms have "country of manufacture/country of origin" on it. Passing judgement on Ola saying "he would do this if he could" is ridiculous. You're openly saying he'd willingly deceive people to make money. That's a stretch. Come on man.

The licensing thing i still think sucks.


----------



## Jmk338 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not at a bad deal when you line it up to something like an iron label. Similar price range, Korea/indo/China build, and premium parts/features. Then you add in the fact that it's a strandberg, with strandberg parts and it sounds like a good deal


----------



## Jmk338 (Mar 4, 2016)

Not at a bad deal when you line it up to something like an iron label. Similar price range, Korea/indo/China build, and premium parts/features. Then you add in the fact that it's a strandberg, with strandberg parts and it sounds like a good deal


----------



## xzacx (Mar 5, 2016)

delete


----------



## Slaeyer (Mar 5, 2016)

Has anyone seen a picture of the solid red singularity? Was just googling it and didn't find a single picture of it...


----------



## StevenC (Mar 5, 2016)

StevenC said:


> The plain red is surprisingly nice. But I still like the swirl more.
> 
> The guitar on the right is a modified version of his original prototype, same body, at least.



Solid red


----------



## narad (Mar 5, 2016)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I really am interested in one, but the MADE IN CHINA factor is killing me here. Ola is pulling a typical Business-101 move here by cutting production costs as much as possible in order to maximize profit while *maintaining the high prices* due to all the overhyping.



Maintaining the high price of $800 less than before.



Emperor Guillotine said:


> (Let's not forget, he pulled all licensing for his designs. So if you want a Strandberg, you have to buy one used or GO TO Strandberg.) Don't get me wrong, I have an older Strandberg and I love it.



Yea, and if I want a Fender, I have to go to Fender. And if I want Gibson, I have to go to Gibson. And if I want <insert 99.9% of all guitars> I have to go to <company that makes that guitar>. It was a nice idea, but he's not a guy building these things himself in his time off anymore, and there's enough clones already as it is.


----------



## Andromalia (Mar 5, 2016)

narad said:


> Yea, and if I want a Fender, I have to go to Fender. And if I want Gibson, I have to go to Gibson. And if I want <insert 99.9% of all guitars> I have to go to <company that makes that guitar>.



Well, in the case of Fender, the only enforceable intellectual property is the headsto.... Oh.

More seriously, nowadays the only intellectual properties that can be retained are those where a company can threaten a lawsuit that will bankrupt the opposition whether they're right or wrong. If tomorrow Fender decides to do Endurnecks Strandberg won't be able to make them stop, he can't afford the cost of such a trial. Same reason Suhr had to pull a model from his lineup.


----------



## narad (Mar 6, 2016)

Andromalia said:


> Same reason Suhr had to pull a model from his lineup.



What model was this?


----------



## Slaeyer (Mar 6, 2016)

Sorry, seems like I didn't pay too much attention when browsing the pictures of this thread. :/


----------



## ncfiala (Mar 6, 2016)

What the hell happened to the neck pickup in that picture? I was thinking about maybe getting one of these, but not without a neck pup. I almost never use anything but the neck pup.


----------



## narad (Mar 6, 2016)

ncfiala said:


> What the hell happened to the neck pickup in that picture? I was thinking about maybe getting one of these, but not without a neck pup. I almost never use anything but the neck pup.



That's the old one - note the 3x higher prices.

But eh...seems an odd sig to go after given that Per almost never uses anything but the bridge pickup.


----------



## Hollowway (Mar 6, 2016)

Anyone making red anodized covered 7 string pups these days? That would be cool to put in there.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 6, 2016)

narad said:


> That's the old one - note the 3x higher prices.
> 
> But eh...seems an odd sig to go after given that Per almost never uses anything but the bridge pickup.



There are a lot of Scar Symmetry solos where he uses both the bridge and neck pickups, so I don't know that I'd say that.  He also does a lot of clean work as well so probably opted for that config for the sake of versatility on his sig model?  Per has said multiple times his goal for the guitar was to get it into the hands of as many folks as he could (he certainly keeps repeatedly pointing out the price point on his IG, that's for certain! ) and maybe part of that goal was making a version of the guitar available with a config that most folks could use. 

The route below the pickguard is literally an open rectangle, so if you really want to go humbucker + middle single and no neck pickup like the original singularity sig model, folks can just get a custom guard made.


----------



## narad (Mar 6, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> There are a lot of Scar Symmetry solos where he uses both the bridge and neck pickups, so I don't know that I'd say that.  He also does a lot of clean work as well so probably opted for that config for the sake of versatility on his sig model?  Per has said multiple times his goal for the guitar was to get it into the hands of as many folks as he could (he certainly keeps repeatedly pointing out the price point on his IG, that's for certain! ) and maybe part of that goal was making a version of the guitar available with a config that most folks could use.



I mean, Per literally says some approximation of "I pretty much never leave the bridge pickup" in one of these interviews regarding the guitar's specs. And yea, he said something along the lines of though he doesn't really use it, he was persuaded by the .strandberg* guys of its broader appeal. I hate to paraphrase but it's like 4am here -- I think it was in one of the first .strandberg* NAMM videos to come out if you want to hear it proper.


----------



## HighGain510 (Mar 7, 2016)

narad said:


> I mean, Per literally says some approximation of "I pretty much never leave the bridge pickup" in one of these interviews regarding the guitar's specs. And yea, he said something along the lines of though he doesn't really use it, he was persuaded by the .strandberg* guys of its broader appeal. I hate to paraphrase but it's like 4am here -- I think it was in one of the first .strandberg* NAMM videos to come out if you want to hear it proper.



Sure, but on the albums he certainly uses the neck pickup quite a bit.  Not looking to argue, I know the vid you're talking about, just pointing out that what he does live might not mirror what he's doing on the albums and I stated part of the reason was that he was trying to appeal to the widest audience possible.


----------



## Zalbu (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice to see a Strandberg with HSH pickups, would almost be worth picking one up to get a chance to try out the True Temperament and Endurneck, even if it does look like something a 14 year old designed..


----------



## Ralyks (Mar 7, 2016)

I may try one later in the year if funds are good. At the very least, to see how I dig a Strandberg without going all out on a Boden or putting my name on the (LOOOOONG) list for a custom shop.


----------



## shadowlife (Mar 11, 2016)

narad said:


> What model was this?



It wasn't Suhr, it was Tom Anderson, and the model was the Bulldog...


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF (Mar 21, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Sure, but on the albums he certainly uses the neck pickup quite a bit.  Not looking to argue, I know the vid you're talking about, just pointing out that what he does live might not mirror what he's doing on the albums and I stated part of the reason was that he was trying to appeal to the widest audience possible.




I also thought that quote was weird; I hear the bridge a _lot_ on solos and leads but yes he clearly uses the neck. There is no way he hasn't recorded without using the JEMs a few times, with an EVO or PAF Pro neck pickup. He also said he's not much of a pickup nerd brand wise, making me feel like the pickup nerd I know I am. So all in all, it seems like that is the least of his concerns or at least last thing to deal with when he was getting into this guitar design with Ola.


----------



## Per Nilsson (Apr 11, 2016)

Hey dudes!!!

I don't want to sweep in here like an old car salesman, I'm sure you guys are well equipped to make your own decisions on what guitars to buy 

I just figured I'd clear a few things up:

1) It is a real swirl finish, no vinyl wrap hehe. Every guitar will have an unique swirl pattern as you can see in the pictures of the first batch.

2) The Singularity is made in China as per my request - one of my main objectives was to make it affordable for my guitar fans to own the same guitar as I play. I was very impressed with the quality of the Korea-built Boden OS guitars, which led me to think that manufacturing in Asia could be a sweet thing. The prototypes that we got from the Chinese factory were stunning!

3) I love my EMG's, but for the sake of affordability we picked out a H-S-H set of pickups from a well-renowned manufacturer and they sound amazing too. I have to admit though that I was never that much of a pickup nerd 
Other reasons why the Singularity has a lower price than the Boden OS are that the Singularity is solid and the Boden OS is chambered (which is a bit of work, and time waiting for the pieces to glue together properly), and since the Singularity has a paint finish there's no need to use expensive nice-looking wood tops

4) As some of you have noticed, I very rarely use the neck pickup. I use the bridge pickup for pretty much everything - heavy rhythms, leads, and some cleans. I occasionally use the 2nd pos (split bridge and mid single coil) for clean sounds as it has a very nice, crisp and sparkling quality. Out of all my recorded output, with Scar Symmetry, Kaipa, The Absence, World Below, Altered Aeon, Zierler and tons of guest solos I can only think of a handful songs where I've used the neck pickup.
When Strandberg built me the 1st prototype, I figured I'd get rid of the neck pickup in favor of having a few extra frets, but to be honest I found myself using those extra frets even more rarely than the neck pickup, which is why I decided to go back to a H-S-H configuration. It makes the guitar more versatile and in those rare cases where I need the neck pickup, I'm glad to have it there 

5) I wanted (and got) an affordable guitar, but ultimately the price tag was set by Strandberg. Bear in mind that aside from R&D, marketing and manufacturing costs etc, it also costs a bit to have the return policy they have and the level of quality control where Ola and Ed regularly visit the factories in Asia. Strandberg has been growing at an impressive rate but it's still a pretty small business.

Feel free to hit me up with more questions, in this thread if it's cool with the moderators, otherwise in PM (though I'm not here very often) or on Facebook.

Hugs and kisses,

Per


----------



## jemfloral (Apr 11, 2016)

Per Nilsson said:


> Hey dudes!!!
> ...
> Hugs and kisses,
> Per



Thanks for dropping in to comment and provide some clarity, Per!
*off to go jam some Scar Symmetry at work *


----------



## yellowv (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for the clarification Per. I know for a fact that Ola and Ed just got back from Asia. They are serious about the quality control.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Apr 12, 2016)

Thanks for dropping in, Per!


----------



## SavM (Apr 25, 2016)

Haven't seen this clip posted! but I'm sold.... Now if only I played this well.....


----------



## HighGain510 (May 31, 2016)

I missed out when the pre-orders went up, but I lucked out when I saw The Music Zoo had one of the swirl models coming as an in-stock!  Here's mine, have to use the picture from the dealer for now so this is courtesy of The Music Zoo:







My OS7 is one of my favorite 7's, but this is different enough to justify the two so I'm exited to check these out and see how they compare to the OS and custom shop lines since I've owned a few of all of the lines so far!


----------



## JP Universe (Jun 1, 2016)

I know i'm going to cave and grab one of these


----------



## jemfloral (Jun 1, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> I missed out when the pre-orders went up, but I lucked out when I saw The Music Zoo had one of the swirl models coming as an in-stock!  Here's mine, have to use the picture from the dealer for now so this is courtesy of The Music Zoo.



Congrats, man! I debated giving MZ a call on one of these as well, but I'm going to wait and probably end up pulling the trigger later this summer


----------



## TheOrangeChannel (Jun 3, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> I missed out when the pre-orders went up, but I lucked out when I saw The Music Zoo had one of the swirl models coming as an in-stock!  Here's mine, have to use the picture from the dealer for now so this is courtesy of The Music Zoo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude! LOL. IG convo moves here... I need to ask my dude Pete at MZ what he thought. I could've driven over there tho' and checked it as well.


----------



## Bill Clinternet (Jun 3, 2016)

When will these be in stock without preordering? They look sick as hell!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 3, 2016)

TheOrangeChannel said:


> Dude! LOL. IG convo moves here... I need to ask my dude Pete at MZ what he thought. I could've driven over there tho' and checked it as well.



Haha what's up man!  Mine arrived today, I'm "lucky" in that I'm home sick as a dog, so I got to spend some time with it but my joints and muscles are pretty much fuxored right now.  I posted a mini-review with initial thoughts on my IG, but for folks who don't follow here are the highlights:



Pros: Stock pickups aren't bad at all, they're not the best I've heard or anything but honestly they're way better than I expected! Fit and finish are surprisingly good, the swirl looks amazing, clearcoat is nicely done and no chips or haze to be found!  The "Slim Endurneck" carve is not crazy thin, still the same basic shape as the regular Endurneck but definitely takes a bit of the chunk out on the first few frets which might be preferable for some folks. The fret ends are nicely rounded and all of the inlays are lined up, no wonky side or face dots here.  The neck joint on mine is tight as hell, I could only slip a piece of COUPON paper in there but not a business card so it's nice and tight, kudos there!

Cons: The only things I could complain about are down to personal taste. The Slim Endurneck is giving my tendons/joints a bit of an issue, but again I am a little unique there in that my joint and muscle problems can make certain necks that are fine for most into a real issue for me personally.  Since I know I'm sick right now, I'm going to give it a few days and see if that's all it is.  I wish the body had the chambering like the other Strandberg designs as I love how light my other Strandys have been as well as the additional resonance that option adds. That being said, it doesn't make the guitar much heavier than your typical solid body guitar since they use basswood on this one. 


I'll toss up a couple of iPhone pics for giggles:

























Overall, if the one I bought is any indication, the factory they're using for these is doing things right! Mine seems super solid, I might experiment with pickups if this one ends up staying but I need to be certain that the neck won't cause issues for me long-term first.  

Anyone who was curious whether or not these would stack up to the OS or Washbodens, I can confirm they are indeed comparable (obviously the fretwork on the Washbodens is still the best I've seen on a Strandberg to date! ) so no worries there, they're as killer as Per and Ed have said they would be!


----------



## Casper777 (Jun 3, 2016)

You got a nice swirl on this one! Congrats


----------



## Cheap Poison (Jun 3, 2016)

Regular Nickel frets, right?


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 3, 2016)

Cheap Poison said:


> Regular Nickel frets, right?



Yes, with the exception of the zero fret which is stainless steel.


----------



## shadowlife (Jun 4, 2016)

That's an awesome swirl!
It almost looks like one of Alan's from OOTS.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 4, 2016)

Casper777 said:


> You got a nice swirl on this one! Congrats



Thanks dude!



shadowlife said:


> That's an awesome swirl!
> It almost looks like one of Alan's from OOTS.



Thanks! I was seriously shocked at how good it looked when I first pulled it out of the case!  They really did a great job with these, I played it some more today and it truly is fun to play!  The basswood body seems like a great choice as it works equally well for cleans as it does for high gain. Jammed through the JP-2C with a boost in front earlier and the stock pickups are definitely not bad, I had been debating as to whether or not I'd swap them out and I'm not sure if I'm going to be in a rush to do that now. They could be better but they're really not that bad at all!


----------



## Razerjack (Jun 4, 2016)

Have been looking to get my first seven string and if the build of this machine is somewhat on par with Premium Ibanez and LTDs, I can definitely see myself getting one of these! I would much preferred one or two less pickups and a ebony fretboard though...


----------



## RaulThrashMetal (Jun 5, 2016)

They seriously should release a MIC strandy with fanned frets at the price point of the singularity. It would own the market for sure. Already saving in case that happens


----------



## Cheap Poison (Jun 5, 2016)

HighGain510 said:


> Yes, with the exception of the zero fret which is stainless steel.



Mhhh, good compromise. Although, I'd have to admit my interest would of been much higher with a full stainless steel fret job. 
Not sure if that is even viable where they make them, but hey! Dreams!


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 5, 2016)

Razerjack said:


> Have been looking to get my first seven string and if the build of this machine is somewhat on par with Premium Ibanez and LTDs, I can definitely see myself getting one of these! I would much preferred one or two less pickups and a ebony fretboard though...



Can't help you on the ebony board but there are TONS of places that do custom pickguards if you sent them the template, so you could easily make this one a single pickup guitar if you really wanted to yourself.  Personally I'm loving all the pickup combos, the split clean tones in both positions are great!



RaulThrashMetal said:


> They seriously should release a MIC strandy with fanned frets at the price point of the singularity. It would own the market for sure. Already saving in case that happens



I'm curious to see if Ola is going to consider that, but I think it might be too close to eating into the OS market. No clue if the fanned fretwork adds a ton to the cost of the instrument or not, but my guess is that it's more complicated than standard parallel fretwork for the factory so I would imagine that's probably why they haven't done one for the cost of the Singularity. I don't know how much Per is taking home off each of these (nor is it really my business so I'm not going to ask him to share that info as that would be quite rude ) but I'd guess that even if you took that out of the equation, you likely still couldn't get the fanned fret option added for $1250. 



Cheap Poison said:


> Mhhh, good compromise. Although, I'd have to admit my interest would of been much higher with a full stainless steel fret job.
> Not sure if that is even viable where they make them, but hey! Dreams!



Yeah personally I would have greatly preferred stainless steel frets all around, but I'm guessing that was ruled out as a cost-saving option between Ola and Per to help keep these affordable since Per has stated a half dozen times that he wanted to put out a signature model that was affordable enough so that it would be accessible to as many folks as possible. Honestly it wasn't the end of the world for me, if the guitar is great and I plan to keep it for a long time, I can take it to a tech to have SS frets added myself. The stock nickel silver frets play great, so we'll have to see how they hold up over time I guess!


----------



## yellowv (Jun 5, 2016)

They didn't do fanned frets because Per doesn't play fanned frets. They did so true Temperment as an option which is what Per uses, but it kind of kills the whole affordability thing being that it's a $749 option. As for SS frets they are great, but I love the mindset of a lot of guys these days. Nickel frets don't just disintegrate after a few weeks. They hold up very well with proper maintenance and care. I have a 24 year old Jackson that has major wear to the fretboard yet the original jumbo nickel frets are still in great shape.


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 7, 2016)

I was looking back at those preview pics Per posted on IG a while back and realized mine was the one on the left in the trio picture! 






Pretty sweet, definitely looks better with a clear picture (even better in person!), although I would have been happy with the one in the middle too with all that wide black swirl going on!


----------



## sezna (Jun 8, 2016)

DANG how did I miss this? I have been looking for a good strandberg for months now, and finally one in my price point appears?
anyone know if these will be in stock anywhere any time soon?

btw, how much does shipping cost on these? How much does the final price stray from the list price, when all is said and done? Thinking of ordering an os 6 this summer.


----------



## dan0151 (Jul 5, 2016)

Well I pulled the trigger on one of these from Guitar Guitar as they had them in stock... went searching the net and found mine was also one of the ones Per had posted on IG..



#


----------

